# Mangco



## hands (9/10/14)

this is what i call mangco. its one of my first recipes let me know what you think if you gave it a go
mango 9%
coconut 3%
sweetener 1%
cream 2%
i mix it in 12mg strength and 50/50 pg/vg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (9/10/14)

hands said:


> this is what i call mangco. its one of my first recipes let me know what you think if you gave it a go
> mango 9%
> coconut 3%
> sweetener 1%
> ...


I am not a DIYer, but from what I have read on this forum you have all the right stuff in there to make it good. Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (9/10/14)

Sounds good!
Am also not a DIY'er yet

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (9/10/14)

Silver said:


> Sounds good!
> Am also not a DIY'er yet


Lol, and how long have you had all the stuff for that? No, stick to reviewing.....you are the best at that!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (9/10/14)

Like to try this. Massive mango fan =)

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (9/10/14)

Andre said:


> Lol, and how long have you had all the stuff for that? No, stick to reviewing.....you are the best at that!



Too long @Andre - 
Indeed I am starting to push the expiry dates on some of the concentrates.
At least I am starting to add a bit of Coffee and Menthol concentrate here and there.

Thanks for the compliment on the reviews.... they are certainly keeping me busy

Reactions: Like 2


----------

